#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Hospedar Servidor Ookla e Minhaconexão

## JeffersonSato

Bom tarde galera, sou novo por aqui, e gostaria da ideia de vocês.
Estou tentando implantar servidor da speedtest.net e do minhaconexao.com.br, só que sou meio leigo com Web servidor.
O da minhaconexao.com.br ainda tenho auxilio dos desenvolvedores, o da speedtest.net (Ookla) e tudo inglês e esta meio complicado ter contato com eles.
Gostaria de saber se alguma pessoa já implantou, como foi a experiencia qual servidor utilizaram, se teve alguma dificuldade como resolveu ], o que precisa para que de tudo certo?
Não estou pedindo receita, e que estou com algumas dificuldade e gostaria de ver as ideias e as experiencia de todos com decorrer eu comento minhas dificuldades.
Obrigado.

----------


## rafaelbtu

Olá,

Ja implantei o servidor do speedtest é tranquilo eles enviam detalhadamente os passos das configurações, não me recordo a máquina que estou utilizando mas não precisa ser muita coisa não.

Você precisa ter o apache instalado e um servidor para de DNS para criar dois hosts e apontar para o seu servidor.

Preencha o formulário no site da speedtest que eles lhe enviam as configurações, depois se precisar de ajuda vai postando que vou tentando te ajudar.

----------


## netuai

tentei aqui e não consegui, o do minha conexão é fácil, so seguir um e-mail para eles

----------


## JeffersonSato

Alguém conseguiu instalar o servidor da ookla? estou com umas dificuldades.
Está dando erros de crossdomain.xml e upload , não sei o que possa ser.
Se alguém se propor em ajudar ficaria grato!
att.

----------


## gledson10

Boa tarde, os arquivos precisam estar hospedados na pasta var/www, o crossdomain.xml você pode criar o arquivo.
Meu pedido com o Ookla foi negado, eles me solicitaram 1Gbps de link.



pode criar o arquivo crossdomain.xml a partir desse código

<?xml version="1.0"?>
<cross-domain-policy>
<allow-access-from domain="*" />


<allow-access-from domain="*.ookla.com" />
<allow-access-from domain="*.speedtest.net" />
</cross-domain-policy>

----------


## netuai

mas como fazer o pedido?

----------


## gledson10

Neste link http://www.ookla.com/host tem uma ficha cadastral, só hospedar os arquivos, deixá-los acessíveis, cadastrar-se e aguardar o retorno da equipe Ookla.

----------


## netuai

foi o que eu fiz, preenchi o formulário, mas em upload url eu coloco o meu site, mas não sei como preencher 2nd upload e não sei o que por em ookla server

----------


## JeffersonSato

Então já tinha colocado ele na pasta certa, só que no teste do site deles fala que não encontrou nenhum domínio.
Mas eles recomendaram 1Gb? No site só informa 100Mb... 
Mas vlw!

----------


## TsouzaR

> foi o que eu fiz, preenchi o formulário, mas em upload url eu coloco o meu site, mas não sei como preencher 2nd upload e não sei o que por em ookla server


 @*netuai*, você tem que criar dois registros DNS (ex.: up1.example.com, up2.example.com) apontando para o mesmo IP, por isso o formulário pede Upload URL e 2nd Upload URL.

Quanto ao parâmetro "Ookla Server", eu creio ser um terceiro registro DNS apontando para o IP do servidor onde o Ookla Server foi instalado, seguido da porta 8080, ex.: speedtest.example.com:8080.

Todas essas informações eu encontrei ou deduzi do guia para Ookla Hosts: http://www.ookla.com/support/a84598408, http://www.ookla.com/support/a88674096 e demais páginas relacionadas em links.

----------


## JeffersonSato

TsouzaR 



Você sabe me dizer quanto tempo demorou para eles aceitarem seu pedido? se eles exigiram alguma coisa?
É que o amigo do post anterior falou que não conseguiu por que eles exigiram 1Gb de link...É isso mesmo ?

----------


## TsouzaR

> TsouzaR 
> 
> 
> 
> Você sabe me dizer quanto tempo demorou para eles aceitarem seu pedido? se eles exigiram alguma coisa?
> É que o amigo do post anterior falou que não conseguiu por que eles exigiram 1Gb de link...É isso mesmo ?


Eu não tenho um servidor Ookla, @*JeffersonSato*.

Agora, sobre essa questão do link, o guia do Ookla Host diz que é requerido 1Gbps apenas quando o servidor está localizado em cidades grandes ou regiões metropolitanas.

Em pequenas cidades ou municípios eles requerem no mínimo 100Mbps, podendo ser mais que isso de acordo com a avaliação deles.

Pode ocorrer ainda de eles requererem menos de 100Mbps quando o servidor está localizado em algum lugar onde seja difícil conseguir toda essa banda por a capacidade da rede e a infraestrutura serem subdesenvolvidas na região.

----------


## JeffersonSato

netuaArthur Bernardes



Desculpem ter fechado o outro tópico, até o momento não tinha visto mais nenhum comentário, só depois que finalizei e atualizei o tópico que vi que tinha mais pessoas com dificuldades.

Esse tópico e que eu criei a uns tempo atras!

Então vou fala mais oû menos o que fiz, levantei um servidor ubuntu 14.4.2, instalei apache e o php, depois criei uma pasta no diretório cd /var/www/html , depois de ter feito isso segui os passo a passo que o pessoal da Ookla informa no site, depois é só criar virtual hosts e fazer apontar para a pasta a onde esta o seu diretório que você criou!

desculpem não entendendo muito disso, fiz na raça mesmo!

----------


## JeffersonSato

Arthur não entendi muito bem sua pergunta, mas o conteúdo dele é esse abaixou!

<?php
// Copyright 2007 Ookla
// Calculates the size of an HTTP POST
$size = 500;
$request = isset($_REQUEST)?$_REQUEST:$HTTP_POST_VARS;
foreach ($request as $key => $value) {
$size += (strlen($key) + strlen($value) + 3);
}
printf("size=%d",$size);
exit;
?>

Só que quando o arquivo esta respondendo corretamente com o servidor ookla ele aparece desta formar "size=500"

----------


## JeffersonSato

Arthur aqui e 300 mil habitantes, e na primeira vez que fiz, eles não aceitaram, mandaram um email dizendo, que teria que ser banda de 1Gb, mas pensei, resolvi fazer novamente e colocar banda de 1gb, mesmo não tendo essa banda, conversei com uma pessoa que aqui da região ele falou que não precisar ter tudo isso de banda... que eles aceita ... 
Se pensar bem não tem como eles saberem que temos menas banda, tenho servidor da minhaconexao e eles não pediram nada disso... então estou arriscando para vê se da certo!

----------


## JeffersonSato

Bom dia!
Arthur só para reforçar....
Ontem mesmo e finalizei o servidor e encaminhei o relatório para eles, e ontem mesmo eles já subiram o hosts no site deles, ficou lindo =D.
Só para concluir se caso não der com banda de 100mb, coloca 1Gb mesmo que eles aceitam de boa !

----------


## JeffersonSato

E muito pratico, no próprio site ensinam tudo... tem que ter um pouco de conhecimento com apache... de resto e só fazer o que eles pedem, por enquanto aqui ta rodando blz!

----------


## pardall11

boa noite eu estou tentando estalar este servidor mais estou esbarrando no arquivo de upload não estou sabendo configurar ele teria alguma dica para este arquivo ?

----------


## agatangelos

Pessoal boa noite por favor me tirem uma duvida instalando este servidor como fica o seu consumo? ele influencia no consumo de quem instalou o servidor em upload ou em download? prejudica em alguma coisa? alguém instalou e pode tirar esta duvida que acho que não é só minha ... Um abraço ... Rodrigo

----------


## JeffersonSato

Pardal verifica as credencias correta que ele pede no site deles ... o caminho certo que leva a pasta upload !



> boa noite eu estou tentando estalar este servidor mais estou esbarrando no arquivo de upload não estou sabendo configurar ele teria alguma dica para este arquivo ?

----------


## JeffersonSato

Rodrigo... e um servidor totalmente aparte da sua rede ele só serve para requisitar um serviço de velocidade em sua rede.... exemplo clientes que estão em sua rede, na momento que fazer o teste, irão pegar o servidor mais próximo, que sera direto do seu servidor de velocidade sem consumir nada do seu link.... requisições de servidores fora de sua ai sim ele age diretamente do seu link. não sei se você entendeu muito bem ... mais e mais ou menos isso !





> Pessoal boa noite por favor me tirem uma duvida instalando este servidor como fica o seu consumo? ele influencia no consumo de quem instalou o servidor em upload ou em download? prejudica em alguma coisa? alguém instalou e pode tirar esta duvida que acho que não é só minha ... Um abraço ... Rodrigo

----------


## agatangelos

Jefferson está parte eu entendi, quero saber +- oque consome no caso das medições externas, só upload ou download também? E um consumo alto, estou querendo instalar aqui, só que me preocupo, pois tenho concorrentes aqui que só trabalham com planos de 100mb e 50mb imagina o estrago.



> Rodrigo... e um servidor totalmente aparte da sua rede ele só serve para requisitar um serviço de velocidade em sua rede.... exemplo clientes que estão em sua rede, na momento que fazer o teste, irão pegar o servidor mais próximo, que sera direto do seu servidor de velocidade sem consumir nada do seu link.... requisições de servidores fora de sua ai sim ele age diretamente do seu link. não sei se você entendeu muito bem ... mais e mais ou menos isso !



Enviado via MotoG3-TE usando UnderLinux App

----------


## JeffersonSato

Entendi agora ... desculpa não poder ajudar nessa informação e eu criei o servidor mas, nunca me questionei sobre medições externas.... nunca tive problema também, tenta subir o servidor e faz teste, para ver como ele se comporta em questão sobre medições externas se caso gera algum problema só desligar o servidor =) ... e se tiver como depois postar resultados agradeço  :Smile: 




> Jefferson está parte eu entendi, quero saber +- oque consome no caso das medições externas, só upload ou download também? E um consumo alto, estou querendo instalar aqui, só que me preocupo, pois tenho concorrentes aqui que só trabalham com planos de 100mb e 50mb imagina o estrago.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado via MotoG3-TE usando UnderLinux App

----------


## pardall11

boa noite desculpe a demora para postar os resultados uque estava de errado erá o arquivo e upload que não estava sabendo como tinha que ficar o conteúdo os scripts .
já esta rodando ficou assim http://infopardall.speedtest.net 
em relação ao consumo de link esterno não afeta quase nada na sua rede ex aqui aumentou uns 30MB de pico de up aleatória mete .

----------


## agatangelos

alguém já instalou qual a configuração de maquina exigida por eles?

----------


## netgalileu

Pessoal Tirei o Meu No Dois Servicos Com 100Megas Full o da minha conexao foi no mesmo dia e o do speedtest foi um dia e meio nao tive nenhum problema Obs uso no vmware esxi o server encima do ubuntu e nao ttenho muito conhecimento de ubuntu so o baixo dos comandos

os meus servers
http://netgalileu.speedtest.net/
http://www.minhaconexao.com.br/hosts/net_galileu.php

----------


## agatangelos

> boa noite desculpe a demora para postar os resultados uque estava de errado erá o arquivo e upload que não estava sabendo como tinha que ficar o conteúdo os scripts .
> já esta rodando ficou assim http://infopardall.speedtest.net 
> em relação ao consumo de link esterno não afeta quase nada na sua rede ex aqui aumentou uns 30MB de pico de up aleatória mete .



Caro colega esta url http://infopardall.speedtest.net/ são eles que cadastram no servidor deles ou você que criou um subdomínio na sua pagina para ele?

----------


## jonatasvalerio

Boa noite à todos, consegui ser um servidor de testes minhaconexao, porém quando faço o teste dentro da minha rede não funciona, dá erro de servidor não encontrado, já quando uso Internet fora da minha rede, funciona que uma beleza! Alguém já passou por isso e resolveu? 

De já agradeço pela ajuda!

----------


## agatangelos

> Pessoal Tirei o Meu No Dois Servicos Com 100Megas Full o da minha conexao foi no mesmo dia e o do speedtest foi um dia e meio nao tive nenhum problema Obs uso no vmware esxi o server encima do ubuntu e nao ttenho muito conhecimento de ubuntu so o baixo dos comandos
> 
> os meus servers
> http://netgalileu.speedtest.net/
> http://www.minhaconexao.com.br/hosts/net_galileu.php



Caro colega esta url http://netgalileu.speedtest.net/ e http://www.minhaconexao.com.br/hosts/net_galileu.php são eles que cadastram no servidor deles ou você que criou um subdomínio na sua pagina para ele?

----------


## netuai

> Sim, são. Quando você hospeda um host em seu provedor eles te entregam esse subdomínio.
> 
> Veja: n4telecom.speedtest.net


E ai Arthur. Tudo bem? Sou o Juliano da Net-Uai. Queria saber quanto vc cobra pra instalar o speed test pra.mim

Sent from my GT-I9063T using UnderLinux mobile app

----------


## netgalileu

juliano manda mensagem no email [email protected]

----------


## agatangelos

> Sim, são. Quando você hospeda um host em seu provedor eles te entregam esse subdomínio.
> 
> Veja: n4telecom.speedtest.net


arthur na faze de configuração e teste eu tenho que criar um subdominio deste no meu site para enviar para eles? exemplo, meu site é www.atiinternet.com.br , eu tenho que criar um subdominio e redirecionar para o ip valido tipo www.speedtest.atiinternet.com.br ? eles pedem dois endereços para teste como vocês fizeram?

----------


## agatangelos

> Sim, é necessário criar os nomes para o mesmo IP.
> 
> Aqui temos: *velocimetro.n4telecom.com.br* e *velocidade.n4telecom.com.br*, esses nomes foram pedidos pelo dono da empresa, mas você pode muito bem usar: *sp1.atiinternet.com.br* e *sp2.atiinternet.com.br*


Arthur boa tarde já fiz os subdominios, só que coloquei dois ips, um para cada subdominio, posso colocar os dois para um único iP?? 

outra coisa quando eu vou instalar o Server Daemon eu instalo em qual diretório, na rais no na pasta /var/www/ ??

outra duvida kkkk ... quando eu baixo o arquivo http_legacy_fallback.zip eu descompacto ele dentro da pasta /var/www/ ou /var/www/html/ ?

desculpe perturbar todo mundo mas é que já estou a 3 dias e o negocio não anda, primeiro eu tenso sozinho e depois peço ajuda, já tentei de tudo aqui mas não funciona de forma alguma, a ultima travou tudo aqui estou reinstalando o sistema para tentar novamente ... Obrigado a todos.

----------


## JeffersonSato

Boa tarde Galera estou com uma duvida, o speedtest.o0kla está funcionando beleza...
reparei o seguinte, quando criei o servidor ubuntu coloquei uma classe de ip xxxx.xxxx.xxxx.50/24 mask : 255.255.255.0 e o gateway normal, reparei que que os ips desta faixa que atribui na maquina elas não consegue encontrar o meu servidor para fazer teste... será por que defini minha maquina como /24 se eu definir ela como /30 ou /29, iria funcionar normal, ate o bloco de ip que não encontra o servidor, não sei se vocês entenderam, mas agradeço a ajuda de todos

----------


## agatangelos

> Boa tarde Galera estou com uma duvida, o speedtest.o0kla está funcionando beleza...
> reparei o seguinte, quando criei o servidor ubuntu coloquei uma classe de ip xxxx.xxxx.xxxx.50/24 mask : 255.255.255.0 e o gateway normal, reparei que que os ips desta faixa que atribui na maquina elas não consegue encontrar o meu servidor para fazer teste... será por que defini minha maquina como /24 se eu definir ela como /30 ou /29, iria funcionar normal, ate o bloco de ip que não encontra o servidor, não sei se vocês entenderam, mas agradeço a ajuda de todos


Jefferson, você instalou o servidor php? Se você não instalar ele não vai achar lá no teste do ookla

Enviado via MotoG3-TE usando UnderLinux App

----------


## agbcao

Boa noite galera.
Seguinte, já que este post foi criado devido a problemas na instalação/configuração do ookla, gostaria de saber se alguem já teve um problema parecido.
Instalei/configurei o host junto ao speedtest.net, tudo certo. Os testes são realizados e está funcionando. O problema é que na hora de testar o ping, demora muito, cerca de 10 segundos para iniciar o teste. Problema de latência não é, pois fiz todos os testes e está tudo ok, inclusivo no próprio teste a latência fica bom. O problema é a demora em iniciar os testes.
Já vasculhei todo o suporte e arquivos do site do ookla e nada.
Alguém já passou ou sabe como resolver isso?

obrigado.

----------


## agatangelos

> Boa noite galera.
> Seguinte, já que este post foi criado devido a problemas na instalação/configuração do ookla, gostaria de saber se alguem já teve um problema parecido.
> Instalei/configurei o host junto ao speedtest.net, tudo certo. Os testes são realizados e está funcionando. O problema é que na hora de testar o ping, demora muito, cerca de 10 segundos para iniciar o teste. Problema de latência não é, pois fiz todos os testes e está tudo ok, inclusivo no próprio teste a latência fica bom. O problema é a demora em iniciar os testes.
> Já vasculhei todo o suporte e arquivos do site do ookla e nada.
> Alguém já passou ou sabe como resolver isso?
> 
> obrigado.


Caro colega qual a configuração da maquina que voce instalou o sistema, qual a placa de rede ?

----------


## agbcao

Boa tarde.
Então, o servidor está rodando virtualizado, mas somente ele na maquina. Esta configurado com 2gb de RAM, inclusive testei com 4gb e continuou mesma coisa. O engraçado é que utilizando o app para celular, o teste é realizado normalmente, sem a demora. Já utilizando computador, com qualquer navegador, ocorre essa demora para iniciar. Problema de placa de rede não é, pois após começar bate toda a velocidade dela.

Enviado via SM-G800H usando UnderLinux App

----------


## agatangelos

> Boa tarde.
> Então, o servidor está rodando virtualizado, mas somente ele na maquina. Esta configurado com 2gb de RAM, inclusive testei com 4gb e continuou mesma coisa. O engraçado é que utilizando o app para celular, o teste é realizado normalmente, sem a demora. Já utilizando computador, com qualquer navegador, ocorre essa demora para iniciar. Problema de placa de rede não é, pois após começar bate toda a velocidade dela.
> 
> Enviado via SM-G800H usando UnderLinux App


Sim mais qual a configuração da maquina, quantos processadores de quantos nucleos, quantos MHZ por processador, a Ookla recomenda 2 Ghz Quad Core CPU, 4 GB Memory pode funcionar porem com um minimo de 2 Ghz Dual Core CPU, 2 GB Memory "já funciona" mas o recomendado é mais, quanto de link você tem? já pingou de dentro de sua rede para o seu servidor e depois fora da sua rede para ver se a latência esta alta de fora dela, qual equipamento usa na borda uma CCR, um PC com MK? qual versão linux esta usando? você atualizou a sua instalação linux apos a instalação (sudo apt-get update) na minha opinião é alguma coisa no seu link ou alguma coisa na sua maquina tem que fazer tetes por eliminação.

----------


## parkingtool

man, como foi que voce conseguiu, pq estou com um problema no crossdomain.xml na hora de enviar os dados pra o pessoal da ookla
Verifique se crossdomain.xml está localizado no diretório raiz do servidor e está no formato adequado.

----------


## netgalileu

Boa Noite Manda email para [email protected] e vejo

----------


## parkingtool

a listagem da pasta e /var/www/html/ 

xml = <?xml version="1.0"?>
<cross-domain-policy>
<allow-access-from domain="*.ookla.com" />
<allow-access-from domain="*.speedtest.net" />
</cross-domain-policy>

----------


## brunosrodrigues

Boa noite pessoal, já tenho o servidor speedtest rodando, porém parou de funcionar fiz um teste no site da oolka e esta dando erro no arquivo upload, alguém pode me ajudar ? como faço para resolver este problema ? sendo que no servidor já esta os arquivos de upload baixados pelo site do oolka.

----------


## uaitelecom

Os arquivos php upload estão no document root? Não alterou nada em seu apache não.? 

Enviado via ASUS_T00J usando UnderLinux App

----------


## brunosrodrigues

Esta sim, direto no diretório.

----------


## JeffersonSato

Boa tarde galera, tenho um problema acontecendo em meu servidor.... do nada sumiu o meu afitrião do site speedtest... contactei o pessoa da ookla e eles me informaram o seguinte ...

"Parece que há um problema com os seus HTTP URLs Legado de fallback. Estou vendo os tempos de espera para ambos os endereços.
Você deve ser capaz de confirmar isso usando a ferramenta testador de host.Uma vez que isso seja resolvido o servidor deve ser automaticamente listado no Speedtest.net novamente dentro de algumas horas.Por favor, deixe-me saber se você tiver quaisquer dúvidas ou preocupações.Obrigado"se alguém passou por isso ou sabe como ajudar agradeço.Tenham uma ótima tarde

----------


## JeffersonSato

Olá amigo geralmente quando chegava a ficar fora por motivos de energia logo voltava... isso aconteceu sem queda de energia... eles me mandaram uma outra mensagem....

"
A 504 gateway Timeout de Erro indica que você tem um proxy, balanceador de carga, ou outro gateway entre seu servidor e o testador de acolhimento. Quando esse serviço faz uma solicitação para o servidor web que é o tempo limite quando aguardando uma resposta."

e sim a pasta speedtest está no diretório raiz, /var/www/html... como todos seus arquivos .





> Certifique-se que a pasta "speedtest" esteja presente no diretório raíz do Apache, e também o serviço OoklaServer esteja ativo. 
> 
> Notou se isso aconteceu após um reboot na máquina?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## germanian

boa tarde. poderia postar um exemplo de como configurar o arquivo upload por gentilza

----------


## germanian

Boa tarde... eu tenho tudo configurado as URL etc. ambas com acesso e dando size=500. mais no formulário do ookla continua dando Não fomos capazes de testar contra o servidor Ookla fornecido. . a URL esta com porta 8080 e tudo mais conforme eles pedem. alguém tem alguma ideia do que pode ser o problema?

----------


## mateusmotta

Opa, alguém consegua ajudar?? estou parado no ookla server, a principio pelo comando enviado para instalar o mesmo foi instalado, alguém sabe me dizer como prosseguir para funcionar a URL:8080 ??

----------


## mateusmotta

A principio ele foi instalado pelo oque vi pelo ssh, agora altero algo onde, sabe me dizer ?

----------


## Bruno

> A principio ele foi instalado pelo oque vi pelo ssh, agora altero algo onde, sabe me dizer ?


Amigo não me leve a mal mais não comece da forma errada
https://support.ookla.com/hc/en-us/c...04419868-Hosts
aki tem exatamente tudo, e pode acreditar que todos que tentaram conseguiram lendo o manual vc também consegue

----------


## mateusmotta

Bruno obrigado pela dica, segui o manual e consegui, realmente na pressa esqueci desse detalhe, grato!!

----------


## Bruno

> Bruno obrigado pela dica, segui o manual e consegui, realmente na pressa esqueci desse detalhe, grato!!


Cara Parabéns por ter levado como uma critica construtiva e sempre lembre qualquer coisa que você for fazer sempre vai ter um datasheet, manual, etc. Nada melhor que o próprio fabricante ou desenvolvedor pra explicar como fazer e porque fazer, o grande lance da joga é este não é você saber como fazer é sim como e porque fazer.

Muitos user do under fica pensando que somos mala, que só critica e da bronca, mais é pro seu bem profissional 
obs* estamos ficando igual pai, mãe, avos, professor, mais pode ter certeza que é pro bem de vcs

----------


## mateusmotta

Muito bom final de texto haha, com certeza, grato pela atenção!!

----------


## mateusmotta

Opa tudo certo? Então, alguém sabe me informar alguma regra para que:
Todos meus clientes saiam sempre ao meu Speed alocado e que talvez os clientes de outros provedores ao pesquisar os servidores mais próximo o meu seja com latência mais distante..
Resumindo é que algumas vezes o meu cliente sempre sai para outro servidor automaticamente, gostaria de uma regra para fixar isso!! Grato

----------


## JeffersonSato

> Opa tudo certo? Então, alguém sabe me informar alguma regra para que:
> Todos meus clientes saiam sempre ao meu Speed alocado e que talvez os clientes de outros provedores ao pesquisar os servidores mais próximo o meu seja com latência mais distante..
> Resumindo é que algumas vezes o meu cliente sempre sai para outro servidor automaticamente, gostaria de uma regra para fixar isso!! Grato


Amigo geralmente se o servidor speedtest, está na sua rede interna, é para seus clientes ter uma latência mais baixa pelo seu servidor speed, automaticamente eles vão se redirecionar para seu servidor do speed... 

uma dica geralmente quando seu servidor Ookla cai por intermitência de energia ou reiniciou, você tem que dar o comando, start no Ookla Server, para ele voltar a funcionar '0'

----------


## mateusmotta

Então pessoal estou com uma duvida e se alguém conseguir me dar alguma luz!!!
tenho hoje um link de 200 mega dedicado, no qual compro junto com outro provedor e um problema que estamos tendo é que: muitos clientes deles são direcionados para o teste em meu servidor do speed no qual eu deixei limitado a 100 mega para haver o estou da banda. A questão é, que ele vende muitos planos acima de 100 mega, no qual por selecionar automatico o teste nos clientes desse meu parceiro dá errado nesses clientes acima de 100 mega!! hoje ele me entrega o link na fibra com ONU em bridge e minha ccr disca o pppoe de 200 mega, nós estavamos pensando em ele criar outro login pppoe de uns 300 mega no qual tentariamos direcionar esse segundo pppoe somente pro meu servidor speed, para que os clientes dele ao cairem no meu host entrassem por esse segundo login. Alguém tem alguma idéia se tem como fazer isso e ou como direcionar esse segundo login para o que vir de fora para meu speed vir por ele ?? Grato pessoal

----------


## Herry

Boa tarde 
Alguem sabe me informar se e necessário possuir AS pra colocar Speed na rede ?

----------


## avatar52

Não é necessário, você só precisa ter domínio próprio. :-)

----------


## Herry

> Não é necessário, você só precisa ter domínio próprio. :-)


Me chama no watts se possivel me passar umas explicações por favor 87 98154-0061

----------


## Evanildo

Boa noite pessoal, já tenho o servidor speedtest rodando, porém parou de funcionar fiz um teste no site da minhaconexão e esta dando erro arquivo não encontrado speedtest/latency.txt, alguém pode me ajudar ? como faço para resolver este problema ? sendo que no servidor já esta os arquivos .

----------


## Evanildo

Testando Arquivos do Servidor...
Arquivo não encontrado: http://www.netnovotempo.com.br/speedtest/latency.txt
esta e a mensagem que aparece  :Stupid:

----------


## avatar52

Passei pelo mesmo, mas ignorei e fiz a solicitação, Server ok.

----------


## Evanildo

Boa noite, eu sou novo nesta ária, não entendo muito qual e os passo que eu devo tomar?

----------


## JeffersonSato

> Boa noite pessoal, já tenho o servidor speedtest rodando, porém parou de funcionar fiz um teste no site da minhaconexão e esta dando erro arquivo não encontrado speedtest/latency.txt, alguém pode me ajudar ? como faço para resolver este problema ? sendo que no servidor já esta os arquivos .


Parou de funcionar como do nada, ou chegou dar algum reboot ? queda de energia no servidor ?

----------


## crissbh

> Alguém conseguiu instalar o servidor da ookla? estou com umas dificuldades.
> Está dando erros de crossdomain.xml e upload , não sei o que possa ser.
> Se alguém se propor em ajudar ficaria grato!
> att.


Irmão, vc já baixou o arqui no speedtest e colocou na pasta /var/www/html ??? baixa o arqui e extraia para a pasta, mas eu estou com outro problema... meu testes passam quase todos, mas o https esta dando erro... já editei o ssl.conf já segui um bocado de dica, mas nada. Até criei i certificado... mas não da. Se alguém puder ajudar.

----------


## cometa

Alguém já conseguiu contornar esse pedido mínimo de 1Gbps?

Hoje possuo 600Mbps Full com ASN tudo ok.
Meu link não tem muita folga, imagino que a maioria dos provedores também não tem.
Eles devem testar o servidor e verificar a banda, mas tem muitos relatos de pessoas que conseguiram com 100Mbps, relatos antigos no caso.
Hoje em dia alguém conseguiu com menos de 1Gbps ?


Your request (#123014) has been deemed solved. To reopen, reply to this email or follow the link below:
http://support.ookla.com/hc/requests/


Michael Jackson, Jan 9, 12:43 PM PST:
Hello André,

Thank you for your interest in becoming a Speedtest.net server provider.

Unfortunately it appears your server has less than 1Gbps bandwidth which is the minimum required. This requirement can also be higher depending on the region.

Please let us know if you decide to upgrade your bandwidth in the future by resubmitting a new server request and we will reconsider your server.

Thanks,
Michael Jackson
Ookla Host Manager
[email protected]

----------


## avatar52

Isso varia muito de acordo a cidade, e a quantidade de hosts hospedados nessa cidade.

----------


## JeffersonSato

> Alguém já conseguiu contornar esse pedido mínimo de 1Gbps?
> 
> Hoje possuo 600Mbps Full com ASN tudo ok.
> Meu link não tem muita folga, imagino que a maioria dos provedores também não tem.
> Eles devem testar o servidor e verificar a banda, mas tem muitos relatos de pessoas que conseguiram com 100Mbps, relatos antigos no caso.
> Hoje em dia alguém conseguiu com menos de 1Gbps ?
> 
> 
> Your request (#123014) has been deemed solved. To reopen, reply to this email or follow the link below:
> ...


Amigo, é só você colocar que possui 1Gb na hora de cadastrar, na época que fiz o cadastro eles me mandaram a mesma mensagem, então criei novamente e coloquei que possui-a 1GB para mais... ai o cadastro foi concluído, tenta ai vê se consegue !

----------


## andreluiz

*Ter placa de 1GB é requisito deles, e é uma boa vc realmente ter uma.
De qualquer forma, nada te impede de colocar no formulario que tem 1GB e não ter...*

----------


## cometa

> *Ter placa de 1GB é requisito deles, e é uma boa vc realmente ter uma.
> De qualquer forma, nada te impede de colocar no formulario que tem 1GB e não ter...*


Mas o servidor é Gigabit todas as placas. 
Eu vou refazer o pedido.

----------


## andreluiz

*Menos mal então =)*

----------


## YasmimAmorim

Pessoal,

Sabem informar qual a melhor distribuição linux? ou se teria alguma exclusiva para instalação do servidor linux para o testador do minha conexão?

Att.

----------


## fhayashi

> Pessoal,
> 
> Sabem informar qual a melhor distribuição linux? ou se teria alguma exclusiva para instalação do servidor linux para o testador do minha conexão?
> 
> Att.


A que vc estiver mais confotável de administrar.

Eu costumo usar CentOS para tudo. Mas se precisasse, migraria para Debian, Ubuntu, etc sem stress. Só questão de se habituar.

----------


## YasmimAmorim

Vlw, mas é que não especificam qual distribuição.  :Smile:

----------


## andreluiz

Vai pela que vc tiver mais facilidade... Eu particularmente uso Debian, mas é gosto pessoal  :Wink:

----------


## avatar52

Rapa, eu curto muito Debian e CentOS, chega a ser difícil escolher um deles pra subir um server. 

Mas, em 90% dos casos eu tenho usado Debian: tenho uma experiência muito boa com ele e considero a distro muito estável.

----------


## YasmimAmorim

Pessoal, Boa tarde.

Alguém sabe se é possível estar hospedando em um único servidor, os dois testadores no caso da minha conexão e speedtest (Ookla)? Pois pelo que vi a configuração é basicamente a mesma , ficaria restrito só mesmo a questão do espaço em disco.

Att.

----------


## avatar52

Speedtest e MinhaConexao utiliz 99% da mesma árvore de arquivos. Então sim, dá para manter no mesmo servidor. 

Espaço em disco é o menor dos problemas, mas sim uma boa placa de rede e um bom hypervisor.

----------


## eduardofr

Minha conexão aprova com menos de 1G de link, já a ookla está exigindo 1G de link

----------


## avatar52

Isso envolve vários fatores, como por exemplo: localidade e quantidade de hosts disponíveis na cidade.

----------


## JeffersonSato

Bom Dia pessoal me surgiu um problema com o pessoal do speedtest, eles desativaram meu servidor informando baixo desempenho.... não entendi muito bem, por isso vou deixar a mensagem que recebi deles aqui, se alguém tiver como ajudar ou dar uma mão !


'''"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
Hello Jefferson,

Unfortunately, we've had to disable your server in *Assis* dueto poor performance compared to other servers in the region. Your 95thpercentile (top 5%) of test results compared to regional averages are below: 

*Assis ServerPerformance:

Download: 45119
Upload: 20412

RegionalPerformance:

Region Download: 92785
Region Upload: 68350

If you are able to resolve this issue we would behappy to test your server again and enable it if you are meeting regionalrequirements.

Thank you,
""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

Depois fiz alguns questionamento e eles me reportaram a seguinte mensagem!

"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
Hello Jefferson,


Test method: we take an aggregate of all the tests being run on your server (by end users) and look at the 95th percentile (top 5%) to get an idea of how well the serve is performing from an end user perspective then we compare with servers in the region and determine if the server needs to be deactivated. The reason it is the top 5% is to see what the server is capable of on the higher end of tests. Also we do not do max upload/download because server managers could take a test on network and get 1g up/down but that is no where near what users would get/ are getting from the server. 

Does it interfere with anything, does it create a problem for someone?- Since many different users in your region connect to your server when taking a test on speedtest.net we need to ensure that all servers in a given area are performing well so end users have a consistent and accurate experience when visiting our site. 

I would recommend tuning the system/network settings. We don't have a performance optimization guide yet but we're working on it and for now its up to the server owner to optimize their system settings. Note that OoklaServer itself has no way to be tuned for testing so its all third party settings. Changing TCP send/receive buffer sizes and TCP congestion control algorithm can improve performance (some server owners have reported this)
Thanks,
James
"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""*

----------


## helysp

alguém que possa me ajudar a fazer esse servidor, no linux ? obrigado.

----------


## claudinhohw

pessoal fiz o speedtest liberei as portas 8080 e 5060 porem os testes não saem pelo meu servidor local, tenho que fazer mais alguma coisa? direcionar trafego algo do tipo?

----------

